# Films and DVDs



## White Heat (Apr 2, 2008)

Hi All,
I now have a start date from my new employer (27 April), so will be arriving in Dubai that weekend with a toothbrush and very little else!

My family will join me in September, after baby no. 2 is born.

I was just wondering about the censorship rules regarding DVDs we have a collection of 200 or so - nothing wierd mainly family films, but I have heard Harry Potter books are banned from schools. I have searched the internet and can't find a list of films which are banned. Does anyone have any information on which films are banned, apart from the obvious. We also have 'gangster' films e.g. Goodfellas, The Godfather and The Sopranos TV series which may be too violent.

Any comments would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

I believe unless you have some "adult movies" or anything too religious, you should be fine.

Harry Potter was shown here...all the books are available too


----------



## Geordie Armani (Jan 24, 2008)

Harry Potter banned, sorry but PMSL at that one ! and before you ask you can buy alcohol here !! Sopranos is on the telly here SHOWTIME


sorry couldn't resist!


----------

